# Stressed out by Camp



## Lackadaisy (Nov 30, 2017)

*Is anyone experiencing something similar?*

Probably I?m one of the few people reacting this way, but I?ve noticed that the game has been subconsciously stressing me out more and more. 
I think part of it may be that I?m not used to mobile games; having it so easily within reach I just constantly feel the need to check in on it, and it?s starting to become more of a burden than relaxation. With new requests every few hours and timers to check on, I feel so compelled to stay on top of things and not fall behind...

For clarification: I still enjoy the game and won?t delete it. This is more of a admission to myself that I maybe need to ease up a bit <.<?


----------



## Rose (Nov 30, 2017)

Yeah, you might want to ease back a bit. Animal Crossing is meant to be enjoyable and relaxing.

Don't worry so much about falling behind. AC isn't a competitive title by any means, and the beauty of it is going at your own pace, popping in when you feel like a break in the day. I'm sure there are hundreds of thousands of players going exactly your pace or slower, and it's all perfectly fine.

No wrong way to play!


----------



## noctibloom (Dec 1, 2017)

I used to be like this with Fire Emblem Heroes, and I'm a bit like that with Pocket Camp now, but eventually I ease up, haha.


----------



## arbra (Dec 1, 2017)

I agree with the stress.  I finally, just recently, was just able to break away from the 1:00 AM reset, that would then turn into a 3:00 AM going to bed (which of course did wonders for work the next day).  And I am stressed about completing crafting at least one of each of the Christmas items as quick as possible so I do not run out time (and I still need to figure out how many of each item I need for decorating the camp and my camper).  Not to mention making sure that I am stocked up for each 3 hour reset, and completing the time requests, and everything else with the game.  I wish they would let us hold more items (I mean if we can hold unlimited furniture, then we should be able to hold unlimited, or at least lots more, items.

In short, I am right there with you, and I am trying to cut back, but so far not having too much luck. But I do enjoy the game, hopefully once I reach level 40 things will start to even out.

TLDR: You are not alone.


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm not stressed on with the game in general, but the event stresses me out lol. I feel like I need to do the max amount of requests every day in order to get the amount of each piece of furniture I want. But without the event, I don't mind taking my time getting things.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks for the responses and advice, it helps to see I’m not the only one (though I’m sorry you’re stressed too, of course!). I definitely relate to everything in the previous two comments. 

I know it isn’t a race and I’m playing for myself, but it’s the goal-oriented setup of the game that creates this pressure in my mind. I have a fairly obsessive personality, and combined with hyper-focusing on whatever I’ve started it’s very difficult for me to not prioritize the game’s requests.


----------



## Chele (Dec 2, 2017)

Don’t worry yourself, I feel the exact same way. It feels so downgrading when you miss out on the log in bonus or you missed out on the able sister’s shop as the day went on, and etc. The game is definitely time consuming, as you need to check in every 2 and a half hours (I think) to do all the quests and craft furniture and other things. One thing that mostly put me in stress was the time limitation for crafting both the holiday furniture and Tom Nook and KK’s chairs. Luckily, I convinced myself not to buy the chairs, so I’m down on stress a bit. But now I have to craft the holiday Christmas items and I have like, barely any candy canes. Here is as to hoping I get a lot tomorrow from quests and get the furniture!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 2, 2017)

I don't worry about it. I just check it when I can, I usually play once or twice each day. I do my normal "chores" of doing quarry once, checking the marketplace, picking all my fruits to sell and catching anything my villagers need. I think if it was stressful to me, or I took it more seriously than I do then I wouldn't enjoy it at all. I mean, half the game is waiting, so I know that I don't have to hurry back and check again since everything takes so much time. But I'm down with that, I love playing it in a "chill" way.


----------



## Vonny (Dec 2, 2017)

I think they made the tasks purposefully annoying at higher levels.  Suddenly everyone wants 3 fruit beetles and they become extremely rare with only one showing up for every 8 butterflies.  I wish the bugs and fish that the villagers request would show up more frequently (like programmed into the game) that would make the game so much less stressful.


----------



## quicktails (Dec 2, 2017)

I already burnt myself out on the game, been taking it waaay easy since hitting the high 30's. Probably for the best.


----------

